# Recommened Drives for external Bolt upgrade



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

I showed my sister the thread that member bpunc posted ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536782 ) using a external enclosure, and she would like me to preform this mod on her Bolt.
She does not want to go over 3Tb because of the possibility of unknown issues going with a larger HD.

My question is after reading hundreds of posts related to HD upgrades I thought the consensus was that the Western Digital Red WD30EFRX or the Green WD30EURX were the better choices, and don't even spit on a purple lol.
I was also looking at reviews and it seemed that the Red units had many more issues doa, and failure than the Green AV units, I guess I'm asking is there a gold standard when it comes to a replacement drive ?

Thanks in advance to any advice , here is a link to the drives that I was looking at.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JJLW4M...lid=1RSUWGZVW1MPC&coliid=I3N2YIAGVBW7C8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DXFEQGI...UTF8&colid=1RSUWGZVW1MPC&coliid=IZX60UVPR2996


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I'd probably stick with the AV Green WD30EURX. It's what TiVo uses on Roamio Pros and the warranty is the same.

If you want to exceed 4TB the Reds are the only choice IMO.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> I'd probably stick with the AV Green WD30EURX. It's what TiVo uses on Roamio Pros and the warranty is the same.
> 
> If you want to exceed 4TB the Reds are the only choice IMO.


Thanks for your fast response, I was leaning toward the WD30EURX after reading another post were you said you preferred the AV green drives, next I'm having a heck of a time finding one, amazon is saying May to June for a delivery date coming from Japan and I'm a bit scared to try a market place dealer. I googled my A** of today trying to find one from a reputable place and the only place I could find was ( http://www.beachaudio.com/Western-Digital/Wd30eurx-20pk-p-748912.html ) and I have never heard of them you? or anyone else?.
Just don't like getting screwed!!

Edit: Newegg had some as well but they were market place as too.

And again Thanks Mark


----------



## Captain_WD (Sep 29, 2014)

mark1958 said:


> ~snip~


Hey there mark1958 

A good option would be to consider the updated version of WD AV - WD30EURX. 
WD Purple wouldn't be an appropriate choice here are surveillance drives are designed and tuned specifically for DVR/NVR systems that record video footage. WD Red could also work, but it's a NAS/RAID drive so the WD AV should be the better option. It is tuned to have extremely low noise performance and to stream/record your TV shows without hiccups. 

Post back if you need more info on these drives.

Captain_WD.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

FWIW, I recently purchased an external 3TB WD unit and tore it apart for the drive and it was a 3TB red drive. I thought that was interesting and I found a few other posts that people had found the same thing. If this is consistent across new WD external units, it might be easiest just to buy an external 3TB WD unit and the appropriate SATA to eSata cable to do your mod. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

jmbach said:


> FWIW, I recently purchased an external 3TB WD unit and tore it apart for the drive and it was a 3TB red drive. I thought that was interesting and I found a few other posts that people had found the same thing. If this is consistent across new WD external units, it might be easiest just to buy an external 3TB WD unit and the appropriate SATA to eSata cable to do your mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


would this one work as a external in a esata enclosure with fan ?

http://officedepot.com/a/products/579250/WD-AV-GP-WD40EURX-4-TB/

and one of these enclosures ?

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-3-5-...dp/B004AA4E8K?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

I have this enclosure with a 2TB WD AV drive on my Verizon DVR and has worked fine for 3 years now, soon to be moved to one of my new Bolts, unless you guys say NO.

I would prefer to buy new 4TB drives though


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't see why it would not. I am assuming you are wanting to add as an external drive to your TiVo. You will have to use MFSTools 3.2 to add the drive to your current image.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW. Bolts take laptop sized drives and not desktop. Unless you are going to externalize the drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Are Bolts not limited to the same 500GB or 1TB "official" eSATA external WD drives as all the other eSATA jack-equipped TiVos (except the 648)?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

They are unless using a program like MFSTools 3.2 to attach the external drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

